# Any advise for first-time visitor to Queretaro, Mexico?



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

I am planning on visiting Queretaro, Mexico in a few months. This will be my first trip to Mexico and my first trip outside of the continental US as well. Seeking travel advice on the following:

1. Pros and Cons of flying directly into Queretaro from possibly Texas (US), vs. flying into Mexico City and then taking a bus to Queretaro

2. Travel from airport/bus terminal to where I'm staying: Taxi, bus or Uber

3. What will I be expected to present at immigration in Mexico

4. Top 5 things to do and see while in Queretaro for possibly four (4) days

5. Things that I might find very different from life in the US apart from the language

6. Things I should know or do to make my interaction with Mexicans more enjoyable and pleasant for them and myself

7. Any general tips or suggestions that anyone might offer that I have not listed here

Any and all comments (positive only, please) are greatly appreciated. Thank you.

-IAmTheWolf


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

buy a 'mexico' guidebook and read it. Fodors or similar.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Avoid flying into Mexico City. Try to get pesos before arriving. Try to have more than one debit card and be able to transfer funds from one to the other in case you lose one of them. Have your phone set up for calling in Mexico. It would be nice to have a contact person wherever you’re going.


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

I say you fly into CDMX, and take day or two to check it out, it is well worth the stop over. Then head over to Queretaro, I just winged it when I went, so I guess that is my advice, wing it.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

My vote would be to fly into CDMX. The bus station is at the airport which makes for an easy transition. The funds you save on the plane ticket, CDMX vs Qro, will go a long way toward paying for the bus ride, which will let you see many different aspects of Mexico. The bus route runs the full spectrum from tianguis, the crowded tarp covered markets in the city, to wide open agricultural countryside in the rural areas. The airport in Qro. is quite a distance outside the city. The bus station is a lot closer to the city center, but your choice of lodging will determine the cost of your taxi / Uber ride. 
This is Mexico, but Qro. Is on a par with Denver re altitude. We get quite cool in the winter months. I certainly recommend packing a sweater or a light jacket.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Jreboll said:


> Avoid flying into Mexico City. Try to get pesos before arriving. Try to have more than one debit card and be able to transfer funds from one to the other in case you lose one of them. Have your phone set up for calling in Mexico. It would be nice to have a contact person wherever you’re going.


Thank you. All of this is very much appreciated!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Bodega said:


> My vote would be to fly into CDMX. The bus station is at the airport which makes for an easy transition. The funds you save on the plane ticket, CDMX vs Qro, will go a long way toward paying for the bus ride, which will let you see many different aspects of Mexico. The bus route runs the full spectrum from tianguis, the crowded tarp covered markets in the city, to wide open agricultural countryside in the rural areas. The airport in Qro. is quite a distance outside the city. The bus station is a lot closer to the city center, but your choice of lodging will determine the cost of your taxi / Uber ride.
> This is Mexico, but Qro. Is on a par with Denver re altitude. We get quite cool in the winter months. I certainly recommend packing a sweater or a light jacket.


Thank you for this information, especially regarding what to wear. This was not something I actually gave a lot of thought to. I was just planning on bringing some shorts and t-shirts, because I just "assumed" Mexico is just a nice, warm place. Shows I have a lot to learn! 

I will certainly consider flying into CDMX. My main concern was that in order to be at the airport for departure back to the US after my visit, I would have to get up very early, take the bus three (3) hours from Queretaro back to Mexico City (just based on what I've seen about the distance between the two. You may have to correct me), get checked in and then fly out. I felt like that would take up a great deal of time on my last day. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about any of this, please. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

WileyRTW said:


> I say you fly into CDMX, and take day or two to check it out, it is well worth the stop over. Then head over to Queretaro, I just winged it when I went, so I guess that is my advice, wing it.


I "so" want to wing it! In fact, it was only after I started doing more research that this trip started to become more complicated (for me). I'm more of a spontaneous person but when it comes to traveling for the first time outside of the US, I felt I should cross all my "t's" and dot all my "I's". 

Thank you very much for your suggestions, though. I may just take your advice on staying in CDMX for a day or two, maybe on the last few days of my trip, to make getting to the airport easier.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> buy a 'mexico' guidebook and read it. Fodors or similar.


Very good. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Mike. Of course, it's really none of my business, but I was wondering why your first visit to Mexico is a four-day stay in Querétaro. Just curious. In any event, I hope that you have a great time and feel inspired to return to Mexico for a longer stay in the near future!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Mike. Of course, it's really none of my business, but I was wondering why your first visit to Mexico is a four-day stay in Querétaro. Just curious. In any event, I hope that you have a great time and feel inspired to return to Mexico for a longer stay in the near future!


Thank you for your message. There are a number of factors (personal) for the reason I chose just four (4) days as a first time trip to Mexico. I can say, however, that, depending on how things go, I plan to make more trips to Mexico. Those will hopefully include Queretaro, but also other places in Mexico, like maybe Merida and some others.

My original plan was to visit Mexico City, but then I heard about Queretaro and liked that it was a smaller-sized city (in comparison to Mexico City). This being my first trip, I wanted to dip my toe into the water, so to speak, and not bite off too much more than I could chew as far as time, financial resources, activities, travel, etc.

Although I had stated I was planning a four (4) day trip in my original posting, I have actually thought I might stay longer, especially since it was recommended by someone in this forum that I spend a little time in Mexico City also.

Again, thank you for your message.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

BlackMike said:


> I was just planning on bringing some shorts and t-shirts, because I just "assumed" Mexico is just a nice, warm place. Shows I have a lot to learn!


Type these words into a google search: weather in Queretaro
and you’ll get several websites, some of which will give you detailed highs, lows and chance of rain for the next week, or the next 10 days, or 2 weeks. If you do this shortly before your trip, when you’re ready to pack, you’ll get quite an accurate idea of what kind of weather to expect on the actual dates of your stay.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> Type these words into a google search: weather in Queretaro
> and you’ll get several websites, some of which will give you detailed highs, lows and chance of rain for the next week, or the next 10 days, or 2 weeks. If you do this shortly before your trip, when you’re ready to pack, you’ll get quite an accurate idea of what kind of weather to expect on the actual dates of your stay.


Thank you for this. I had actually done research on the average temps in Queretaro a week or so ago. But it is always good to hear from people who actually have been there or, better yet, actually live there. I will definitely do what you suggest and check the weather conditions prior to leaving.

All of this is very good information!


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I love Querétaro, but I'm not sure it's the best choice for a first time trip to Mexico. Of course, nothing is as big as Mexico City, but it is still a very large, industrial city. The center is beautiful, clean, and walkable but it doesn't have the same number of attractions as, say, Puebla, also a very large city but a lot more convenient, with much better food and close by excursions. We have taken first time visitors there and they loved it.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

BlackMike said:


> Thank you for this information, especially regarding what to wear. This was not something I actually gave a lot of thought to. I was just planning on bringing some shorts and t-shirts, because I just "assumed" Mexico is just a nice, warm place. Shows I have a lot to learn!
> 
> I will certainly consider flying into CDMX. My main concern was that in order to be at the airport for departure back to the US after my visit, I would have to get up very early, take the bus three (3) hours from Queretaro back to Mexico City (just based on what I've seen about the distance between the two. You may have to correct me), get checked in and then fly out. I felt like that would take up a great deal of time on my last day. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about any of this, please.
> 
> Thanks again.


The reality is that you can’t depend on the posted times for bus travel. Yes, 3 hours is an accurate estimate for uninterrupted travel between CDMX and Qro, but it is not something you can depend on. There are too many intangibles in Mexico. Things like road construction, an accident, a checkpoint, etc. can easily stretch that 3 hour trip. If your plan is to go directly by bus from Qro to connect with your flight out of CDMX, you need to pad your arrival time by several hours. Spending that last night in CDMX might prove to be an attractive option.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Bodega said:


> The reality is that you can’t depend on the posted times for bus travel. Yes, 3 hours is an accurate estimate for uninterrupted travel between CDMX and Qro, but it is not something you can depend on. There are too many intangibles in Mexico. Things like road construction, an accident, a checkpoint, etc. can easily stretch that 3 hour trip. If your plan is to go directly by bus from Qro to connect with your flight out of CDMX, you need to pad your arrival time by several hours. Spending that last night in CDMX might prove to be an attractive option.


I cannot stress this enough: VERY good information! That is something I really needed to know because it will greatly impact my planning. I've been trying to think beyond what I know here in the US as far as travel and moving around, but it's difficult to project what "could" be the reality in Mexico...without having experienced it. So, I cannot thank you enough for this information.

If I may, I would like to add another question to this: What is the best way to travel in and around both Qro and CDMX, if I were to stay in either or both of them? Is it safe to go by taxi, is Uber a better choice, or would it be best to travel by city buses (do both places have city buses?), if I could find the route that takes me where I want to go?


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I am sincerely not trying to be mean here, but if all you know about Mexico is that it is "a nice warm place" I strongly suggest you read some good general guidebooks, both specific to your desired locale and general to culture, etc. Also, go back and read prior posts on this forum to get an idea of what others have experienced. Not only will many of your questions be answered but you will have ideas of more specific questions to follow up with. One other piece of general advice--- Mexico rewards flexibility.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> I love Querétaro, but I'm not sure it's the best choice for a first time trip to Mexico. Of course, nothing is as big as Mexico City, but it is still a very large, industrial city. The center is beautiful, clean, and walkable but it doesn't have the same number of attractions as, say, Puebla, also a very large city but a lot more convenient, with much better food and close by excursions. We have taken first time visitors there and they loved it.


Thank you for your response and the suggestion. Me not knowing anything about either place (CDMX vs Qro), I thought Qro might be a good choice because it is smaller and I also saw that it is walkable. I also saw (on Youtube) that Qro has tour buses that will take me around the city to point out different things. 

When you say that Qro doesn't have the same number of excursions, what activities do you know of that it DOES have? That would help me to decide if there are things there that would be interesting to me. I like museums, history, stuff like that. Quiet boring things! BUT that being said, I wouldn't mind doing some horseback riding, or a maybe visit one of those underground caves with water in them (celotes I think they are called?) At the end of the day, if I can visit some nice quiet places (think museum, for example), eat some good food every day, and sit and watch people (but not in a creepy sort of way!), I would be content. If there is a nearby beach, then I would probably be in heaven.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> I am sincerely not trying to be mean here, but if all you know about Mexico is that it is "a nice warm place" I strongly suggest you read some good general guidebooks, both specific to your desired locale and general to culture, etc. Also, go back and read prior posts on this forum to get an idea of what others have experienced. Not only will many of your questions be answered but you will have ideas of more specific questions to follow up with. One other piece of general advice--- Mexico rewards flexibility.


Not taking it as mean at all. I have actually done a lot of research on Mexico prior to joining this forum. I figured getting as much information from people who have actually been there or who currently live there could only increase my chances of having a better stay.
I don't think I've ever said I thought Mexico was a nice warm place. I believe I said that the place I wanted to go to in Mexico had a particular temperature range, based on research I had done before posting my question. I have had a robust response to my original post, which I am grateful for, because many people, including yourself, have offered me great advise and suggestions. I have enjoyed the discussions that I've had here so far, and welcome any and all constructive feedback.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> I am sincerely not trying to be mean here, but if all you know about Mexico is that it is "a nice warm place" I strongly suggest you read some good general guidebooks, both specific to your desired locale and general to culture, etc. Also, go back and read prior posts on this forum to get an idea of what others have experienced. Not only will many of your questions be answered but you will have ideas of more specific questions to follow up with. One other piece of general advice--- Mexico rewards flexibility.


Update: I stand corrected: I actually DID say I assumed Mexico was a nice, warm place. I misspoke there: I was referring to Queretaro specifically and not the entirety of Mexico. I see where you are getting that and wanted to acknowledge my error.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Puebla also has a hop on hop off tourist bus. Puebla has more museums and is just as walkable as Querétaro. Both have lots of people watching opportunities--- Puebla in one of the most beautiful zócalos in Mexico and Querétaro in several lovely plazas. Climates are just about the same. Puebla is somewhat "grittier," maybe.
The excursions to which I refer are "sights" based, not activity based. From Puebla you can take an Uber (my preferred mode, btw) to the town of Cholula and two other astonishing churches, or hire a guide to take you to the vast Cantona ruins or the charming town of Atlixco. From Querétaro you can get to Bernal or Tequisquiapan. 
Really, either are worthy destinations but for me Puebla has the edge due to more convenient bus transportation from CDMX and far better food.
Neither is anywhere near a beach.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> Puebla also has a hop on hop off tourist bus. Puebla has more museums and is just as walkable as Querétaro. Both have lots of people watching opportunities--- Puebla in one of the most beautiful zócalos in Mexico and Querétaro in several lovely plazas. Climates are just about the same. Puebla is somewhat "grittier," maybe.
> The excursions to which I refer are "sights" based, not activity based. From Puebla you can take an Uber (my preferred mode, btw) to the town of Cholula and two other astonishing churches, or hire a guide to take you to the vast Cantona ruins or the charming town of Atlixco. From Querétaro you can get to Bernal or Tequisquiapan.
> Really, either are worthy destinations but for me Puebla has the edge due to more convenient bus transportation from CDMX and far better food.
> Neither is anywhere near a beach.


Mexico City also has several "hop on, hop off" tourist bus services. The one I have seen in my area (in the center of the city) is called Turibus: Historic Center Circuit


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Isla Verde said:


> Mexico City also has several "hop on, hop off" tourist bus services. The one I have seen in my area (in the center of the city) is called Turibus: Historic Center Circuit


Will Google them now! Thanks!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> Puebla also has a hop on hop off tourist bus. Puebla has more museums and is just as walkable as Querétaro. Both have lots of people watching opportunities--- Puebla in one of the most beautiful zócalos in Mexico and Querétaro in several lovely plazas. Climates are just about the same. Puebla is somewhat "grittier," maybe.
> The excursions to which I refer are "sights" based, not activity based. From Puebla you can take an Uber (my preferred mode, btw) to the town of Cholula and two other astonishing churches, or hire a guide to take you to the vast Cantona ruins or the charming town of Atlixco. From Querétaro you can get to Bernal or Tequisquiapan.
> Really, either are worthy destinations but for me Puebla has the edge due to more convenient bus transportation from CDMX and far better food.
> Neither is anywhere near a beach.


Thanks for this. I'll do some research on Puebla and possibly add it to the list of possible places to visit if not this time, maybe next. I want to say that one of the YouTube channels I follow has covered visiting Puebla. I'll have to go back and see if I can find the video to re-watch.
Will you go into more detail about what you mean by "grittier"? I'm sure you knew I was going to ask! Lol!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BlackMike said:


> Will Google them now! Thanks!


¡No hay de qué!


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

No, I didn't know you would ask. To my eyes, Puebla has an urban "patina" much more typical of a Mexican city. (And some American ones.) I find it vibrant and interesting.
Querétaro's historic center is much cleaner looking than most Mexican cities I have visited (and I've visited a lot.) Strictly my observation, though I have known others to agree


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> No, I didn't know you would ask. To my eyes, Puebla has an urban "patina" much more typical of a Mexican city. (And some American ones.) I find it vibrant and interesting.
> Querétaro's historic center is much cleaner looking than most Mexican cities I have visited (and I've visited a lot.) Strictly my observation, though I have known others to agree


Very good. Thank you for the follow-up response. Have a great day.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> Mexico City also has several "hop on, hop off" tourist bus services. The one I have seen in my area (in the center of the city) is called Turibus: Historic Center Circuit


We have taken Turibus quite a few times, and we have pretty much enjoyed them. But - hop on, hop off should read "wait, hop on, hop off, wait, hop on....". The buses can run perhaps 30-40 minutes apart (maybe more). Turibus has several different routes. Heck - they will even take you out to the piramades. Not all routes were created equal however. Some of the routes are down right boring. You need to do a little research before hand.

And - there can be lines. Long lines - to board. Like outside the sports arena on Reforma. You might have to wait for 3 buses before you get on. Be sure to ask for your INAPAM discount !

Just want to set the proper expectations...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> We have taken Turibus quite a few times, and we have pretty much enjoyed them. But - hop on, hop off should read "wait, hop on, hop off, wait, hop on....". The buses can run perhaps 30-40 minutes apart (maybe more). Turibus has several different routes. Heck - they will even take you out to the piramades. Not all routes were created equal however. Some of the routes are down right boring. You need to do a little research before hand.
> 
> And - there can be lines. Long lines - to board. Like outside the sports arena on Reforma. You might have to wait for 3 buses before you get on. Be sure to ask for your INAPAM discount !
> 
> Just want to set the proper expectations...


Thanks for the warnings! I've never taken the Turibus myself.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> We have taken Turibus quite a few times, and we have pretty much enjoyed them. But - hop on, hop off should read "wait, hop on, hop off, wait, hop on....". The buses can run perhaps 30-40 minutes apart (maybe more). Turibus has several different routes. Heck - they will even take you out to the piramades. Not all routes were created equal however. Some of the routes are down right boring. You need to do a little research before hand.
> 
> And - there can be lines. Long lines - to board. Like outside the sports arena on Reforma. You might have to wait for 3 buses before you get on. Be sure to ask for your INAPAM discount !
> 
> Just want to set the proper expectations...


Good and helpful information is just pouring in from left and right! This is great!
I was just Googling things to do in Queretaro and a lot of what I've seen (so far) is very touristy things like wine tasting and taking a tour in a old Ford Model T. I am still looking for a place where I can go listen to some good music, maybe some dancing, and have some good food and conversation.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

There is someone on the TripAdvisor travel forum named Dynamisto who is an expert in Cholula, not far from Puebla. He raves about the nightlife there. You could try doing a search for his posts. In fact, do a search using the terms "dancing," "music," etc. in the Central Mexico and Gulf Coast forum on TripAdvisor. See if anything pops up for Querétaro.
Do you speak Spanish? Are you seeking conversation in Spanish?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

AnneLM said:


> There is someone on the TripAdvisor travel forum named Dynamisto who is an expert in Cholula, not far from Puebla. He raves about the nightlife there. You could try doing a search for his posts. In fact, do a search using the terms "dancing," "music," etc. in the Central Mexico and Gulf Coast forum on TripAdvisor. See if anything pops up for Querétaro.
> Do you speak Spanish? Are you seeking conversation in Spanish?


I spent an afternoon in Cholula. The things that I remember are the pyramid which if I am not mistaken is the largest in the world ? but not by height but by volume and the churches. I think there is one for every day of the year. We visited enough for a lifetime. Guess we missed the part of town with nightlife.

I liked Puebla. In my mind there are a lot of similarities between Puebla and Queretaro. I guess because both are rather large 'industrial' cities. Getting to Queretaro from Mexico City by car is the pits. I felt like I was on the NJ Turnpike what with all the trucks.

I haven't read all of this thread but has Guanajuato been mentioned. For food/nightlife that would be my choice between the three cities. For me, Guanajuato had a young college vib with lots of pubs, restaurants etc. But you have to like walking...


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> There is someone on the TripAdvisor travel forum named Dynamisto who is an expert in Cholula, not far from Puebla. He raves about the nightlife there. You could try doing a search for his posts. In fact, do a search using the terms "dancing," "music," etc. in the Central Mexico and Gulf Coast forum on TripAdvisor. See if anything pops up for Querétaro.
> Do you speak Spanish? Are you seeking conversation in Spanish?


Very good suggestion. I had not thought about querying TripAdvisor, but I will add it to my list of resources.
I don't speak Spanish. Well, I'll put it this way: I speak very little Spanish, but I tend to be able to read it to get by (within context). That's another reason why I want to go be around actual Mexican citizens and not so much the bigger tourist areas. I have seen that Qro is a big tourist draw, but I also get the impression that there will be plenty of opportunities there to be around people who may not speak a lot, if any, of English.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I asked because I was curious about who you were hoping to have conversations with. There are many Mexicans who have lived in the US and have picked up a little (or a lot of) English and are glad to have a chance to use it. But in general, outside of hotel zones in beach resort areas the Mexicans you meet are much less likely to speak English.
Querétaro is more popular with Mexican tourists than international tourists.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I liked queretaro when I visited it. It seemed clean and lots of activity. It is however a big city, much like mexico city and other places. If you like big cities you will probably like qr. Not a lot of tourists so less english spoken. 

Guanajuato, which I see mentioned also, is a much smaller city, more laid back and slower pace, according to my impression. Unfortunately, there has been a lot of cartel activity there lately. SMA is more touristy so more english spoken. 

I recommend visiting before signing a lease or spending a serious amount of time in any city. Your first impression will help but then you find there is a lot more to it. Do that before getting the RT I would say since if you find you are unhappy with your first choice you may end up reconsidering your plans. The language barrier is considerable, though a few people manage to get by with just english in some tourist areas. Once you have your RT or RP and signed a lease, you are committed and if you find you are unhappy with your choices, you are stuck for a period of time. You may find its a nice place to visit but you aren't ready to live there yet. 

Try before you buy, more or less. The view americans/canadians etc get of mexico seeing it from a distance does not reflect accurately the day to day life. I set out on a similar plan, I was going to not just rent but buy a house, I have scaled back my plans considerably after my last trip there. The changing economy and other factors have dampened my gung ho a bit. With international stability in question, visits seem better now than a permanent move. I do speak spanish and I like the mexican people so no problem there. Hopefully, OP, all will go well and you will enjoy your new life. But try before you buy.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Querétaro, where I lived for six years, is a WONDERFUL city with plenty to see, and although I may incur the wrath of certain posters here (no matter, I’ve done so before), I would completely ignore their carping. I would go so far as to say that they do not have a clue what they are talking about and are misguiding you. 🙄

First, you’ve got to walk the entire Centro Histórico. There are many churches, museums, etc. Buy a guidebook specifically for Querétaro when you arrive - even if your Spanish is rudimentary, it will help.

The Alameda Hidalgo, one of the most beautiful city parks I’ve ever seen, is on the edge of the center. Los Arcos, the impressive 17th Century aqueduct, is a kilometer from there.

The Cerro de las Campanas where Emperor Maximilien was executed is a small national park, again about a kilometer from the heart of the center.

Cervecería Hércules, located inside the oldest surviving factory building in the city, is the best brewpub / beer garden, an utterly delightful place to spend an evening. A little hard to find, ask a taxi driver. The Hercules neighborhood is hilly unlike the rest of the flat city, Querétaro’s “Little Switzerland”.

The Schoenstatt Chapel is unusual and worth a visit. A couple of kilometers from downtown, as is…

…the El Cerrito pyramid and the nearby charming suburb of El Pueblito, fun to walk around.

The smaller city of San Miguel de Allende, popular with expats, is less than an hour’s bus ride and well worth a side trip.

So much to do in four days! You’ll have a great time. This website is helpful:

15 Best Things to Do in Queretaro Mexico: Travel Guide

The poster who said that not a lot of English is spoken in Querétaro is flat-out wrong. It is a VERY bilingual city, one of the most so in Mexico, because of the substantial presence of international businesses.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok so my impressions are based on short trips such as the op is proposing, as a visitor during my years in CDMX, not on years of residence. I believe I started out by saying that I love Querétaro. In fact, it is a city I would consider living in.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> Ok so my impressions are based on short trips such as the op is proposing, as a visitor during my years in CDMX, not on years of residence. I believe I started out by saying that I love Querétaro. In fact, it is a city I would consider living in.


From the get-go, this thread, including your posts prominently, has been DISPARAGING the OP’s very concept of making a trip to Querétaro as his first in Mexico. This despite the fact that it is a wonderfully historic and beautiful city, and that probably 98% of Americans and Canadians who come to Mexico for the first time go straight to a beach city and take no interest in the real Mexico. The OP should have been APPLAUDED for his originality and enterprise, instead immediately people started in with “Why would you want to do that?” I swear, it kills me. Par for the course for this forum, however. 🙄


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

I certainly did not intend to disparage Querétaro. I wished to present and talk up an alternative destination for this particular first time traveler based on their apprehension about making a flight in their limited time frame. If you would refer to my posts on the TripAdvisor travel forum as well you would see that I have made an effort to rebut some recent negative posts about Querétaro by others. I have referred to Querétaro as the most beautiful Mexican City that American tourists have never heard of. But I stand by my comparative rating of the food.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I did not disparage queretaro, I said its a big city which it is. If you like big cities, fine, if not then you may not care for it. I also didn't say little or no english was spoken though you might find there is less english among the citizens than you will find in a more touristy place like san miguel de allende. I'm sure the international businesses have people who speak english

I encourage people to try before they make a big commitment. That just seems like common sense.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> I did not disparage queretaro, I said its a big city which it is. If you like big cities, fine, if not then you may not care for it. I also didn't say little or no english was spoken though you might find there is less english among the citizens than you will find in a more touristy place like san miguel de allende. I'm sure the international businesses have people who speak english
> 
> I encourage people to try before they make a big commitment. That just seems like common sense.


“Not a lot of tourists so less english spoken.”

People, before you deny what you’ve said, read your own posts! 🙄

And before you start to quibble about about the words “little”, “no”, and “less”, you’re just WRONG. Tourism is not the only reason why Mexicans might speak English, and in the case of Querétaro, the business scene in the city has gotten so international that it is increasingly difficult to find a professional job there without a good command of Business English.

Go to any coffee shop in town and listen. You’ll hear plenty of English, maybe some French, German, and Japanese as well. Querétaro is one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the entire Western Hemisphere.

The bottom line is, you were pontificating about a city you don’t know, and like other posts in this thread, it is misleading for the OP.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> I certainly did not intend to disparage Querétaro. I wished to present and talk up an alternative destination for this particular first time traveler based on their apprehension about making a flight in their limited time frame. If you would refer to my posts on the TripAdvisor travel forum as well you would see that I have made an effort to rebut some recent negative posts about Querétaro by others. I have referred to Querétaro as the most beautiful Mexican City that American tourists have never heard of. But I stand by my comparative rating of the food.


“I'm not sure it's the best choice for a first time trip to Mexico.”

I would call that disparaging the concept.

I don’t care what you’re saying about Querétaro ANYWHERE, your knowledge of the city is obviously very slight. I’ve visited Puebla a few times briefly, and you wouldn’t hear me weighing in on Puebla, or Puebla-vs-Querétaro, as if I was some Travel King.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

If any third party read the entire thread carefully word-by-word, the tone re: Querétaro and re: making a trio to Querétaro would come off as entirely negative. When the OP very particularly asked, “When you say that Qro doesn't have the same number of excursions, what activities do you know of that it DOES have?”, no one offered anything, because no one knew spit.

So in short: Just a lot of hot air from folks who pretend to know things they don’t. And if you think I sound angry about that, well, I’ve participated in this forum off and on for a number of years, and the chaff considerably outweighs the wheat. 🤔

By the way, National Geographic once listed Querétaro as one of the top 15 historic destinations in the world - but trust our AnneLM, it’s not appropriate for a first-time visitor to Mexico. 🙄

If you think I’m being rude, I’m actually holding back.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I wrote:
"you might find there is less english among the citizens than you will find in a more touristy place like san miguel de allende."

And from that you said:
"you were pontificating" 

It doesn't take much to rouse your anger it seems. A casual remark that it is a little less touristy there so one "might" find less english speakers. That seems logical, it may not be the case, maybe they have as many as neighboring sma. But you could have just given your experiences to say that perhaps you met quite a few english speakers there. Why did you have to go through the thread and denounce everyone for not sharing your views? You can still be the authority on qro without trashing others. Educate, don't punish.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, I get angry when the collectivity of the group gives a completely false impression of a fine city to the OP, based on…nothing, nothing whatsoever, no more knowledge than might be gotten from poking around the Internet for five minutes. AND when the tone of the responses suggests that the OP has made a deep mistake in his planning, instead of crediting him with a creative vacation choice.

But sure, make me out to be the bad guy here. 🙄

I’m not denouncing “views”, I’m denouncing LACK OF KNOWLEDGE. Nothing that anyone has written convinces me that they have spent five minutes in Querétaro. It’s like the opinions of a bunch of people who haven’t read a book vs the opinion of someone who has.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've driven through Queretaro on the highway six times. There's a Holliday Inn just off the highway that I can mostly recommend. I've stayed there at least once or possibly twice, but I only have enough memories for once. It has a very interesting lobby with classic cars to see, one hanging vertically on a wall. But they have a key system that turns the electric and AC off when you aren't in the room, so you come back to a hot room, and you can't leave your cell phone to charge while gone. Queretaro always has a lot of traffic on the highway, which is six or more lanes wide and usually white-knuckle driving. I drove to a pretty modern shopping mall for dinner, it was a two-level outdoor strip mall in a U-shape around a parking lot. Modern, and well-kept, but without particular character. I had an overpriced hamburger that was nothing special. I haven't been to the city center, or the historical zone if there is one. 

I've driven through Puebla six times also, always on the skyway above the city. I never stopped for anything. From above, it looks like it might be a little less well-kept than Queretaro, a little more gritty and falling-down, but that could be the perspective from the highway, or the parts of town it goes over. I would not want to be on that skyway in an earthquake.

I have always driven around Mexico city.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

PatrickMurtha said:


> ” Nothing that anyone has written convinces me that they have spent five minutes in Querétaro. “
> Sometimes when we get angry (your words) and start shouting, we say things that lower the overall quality and accuracy of our intended statement. I’m one of the “anyones“ you mention, and I stand by my statement. It’s not opinion, it’s fact. By your objection, I’m left to assume that you believe the nights are not cool in Qro during the fall/winter months, or that an Uber to centro is cheaper from the airport than from the bus station. You seem to be knowledgeable about Qro, but shouting doesn’t support your views well.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, I’ll accept that, I got a little snarly there.

Probably I should not have commented in this thread in the first place, because I have never had a good relation to this forum. But I love Querétaro and felt the need to jump to its defense.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I wasn’t going to say anything because I’ve only spent a total of about 5 or 6 days in Querétaro, divided between two stays a couple of years apart. I was going to leave it to the experts who know the city well. But looking back over the thread, I guess I come in on the high end of Querétaro experience among those present.

I found it to be an interesting place. Very pleasant to walk around the centro, which has a series of small tree-lined squares. Nice restaurants both of traditional Mexican food and arty chefs that do interesting modern takes on the traditions. Numerous restaurants of other international cuisines. I particularly enjoyed a very nice Anglo-Indian style Indian restaurant which the internet tells me is still there, and is only one of several Indian restaurants in Querétaro.

Nice little art galleries and museums. A side trip to Peña de Bernal, the third-largest monolith in the world, and if geology doesn’t excite you, it may still be worth it, because the town of Santiago de Bernal is one of Mexico’s magical towns.

Altogether I found it to be an interesting city and I look forward to visiting it again.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

To each his/her own I guess. I live 'in' a decent sized city (larger population than Cancun). I haven't been to its zocalo in perhaps 2 or 3 years. Even then - it was a matter of walking through it to get somewhere else. But - if you google my city that is what you are going to see. Knowing what I know - I think it would be silly to move here to explore the zocalo or whatever small museums (or churches) might be near it. At best you are going to do that the 1st year you lived here.

I love Mexico City and have been there many times. I haven't been to the zocalo in Mexico City in perhaps 3 or 4 years. How many times can you go to the templo mayor ? Now - I can walk along Reforma and people watch every visit and I can walk through Chapultepec Park every visit as well.

I have driven to Queretaro twice. The first time was on our initial drive down. Maybe we were not lucky but it was late afternoon and the traffic was terrible - perhaps as bad as the worst traffic I have ever found in Mexico City. Years later we visited Queretaro again - to give it another chance. We didn't stay in the city, we stayed in a suburb called Jurica - in fact we stayed at the Hacienda Jurica. It was a nice place. We did not want to drive from there into the center (perhaps 1/2 hour drive) - so we waited on line for a Ruta (our first in Mexico). Striking up a conversation with other people also waiting we learned that we could not pay cash but had to have a debit card to get on the bus. That was because there had been too many robberies on the buses. So we gave our new friends the pesos and they got us on the bus.

The bus was pretty crowded - I guess people were on their way to work - but we were an oddity. People took us under their wings and told us what we had to see, where to get off etc. In looking back now - I remember the center of Queretaro as being kind of small. Perhaps my memory is incorrect. We walked around - sat on the benches in some small parks - at the end of the day we took a taxi back to Jurica and hung out near the pool for the rest of our visit. During our drive home I remember my wife and I agreeing that never again would we drive north of Mexico City to play tourists.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

AnneLM said:


> I asked because I was curious about who you were hoping to have conversations with. There are many Mexicans who have lived in the US and have picked up a little (or a lot of) English and are glad to have a chance to use it. But in general, outside of hotel zones in beach resort areas the Mexicans you meet are much less likely to speak English.
> Querétaro is more popular with Mexican tourists than international tourists.


Ahhh, interesting. I did not know that about Qro (more popular with Mexicans vs international tourists). However, I still want to visit. It will give me the opportunity I am looking for to be around the realities of Mexico, as opposed to what one might find in more touristy areas (where they, presumably, are catering more to the Western way of life). 
Most of the Spanish I have learned over the years have been from co-workers and a few friends. But that usually consists of Spanglish, so I can't say I have truly learned how to converse in Spanish. This will be a good challenge. Thanks!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Takingiteasy said:


> I liked queretaro when I visited it. It seemed clean and lots of activity. It is however a big city, much like mexico city and other places. If you like big cities you will probably like qr. Not a lot of tourists so less english spoken.
> 
> Guanajuato, which I see mentioned also, is a much smaller city, more laid back and slower pace, according to my impression. Unfortunately, there has been a lot of cartel activity there lately. SMA is more touristy so more english spoken.
> 
> ...


Very good information and suggestions in deed. Yes, you are right in-line with what my plan is, which is to visit (several times) before making any sort of rash decision like up and moving to another country with a different language, culture, etc etc. To your point about renting/buying, I have seen videos on YouTube about some of the challenges with renting and buying, and how it helps to be flexible up front, because expectations are NOT reality. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> “Not a lot of tourists so less english spoken.”
> 
> People, before you deny what you’ve said, read your own posts! 🙄
> 
> ...


Thank you for your robust enthusiasm! Lol! But seriously, this thread was just a way for me to get information. I am a grown man, so I can make decisions myself. I am taking all of the information, including the information you just posted, and processing all of it, to help weave a better picture of what to expect. I just ask that we keep this thread civil. Everyone is entitled to their opinions or their perceptions. I just appreciate all the feedback I've received so far. It has exceeded anything that I had hoped for. 

As for the part you mentioned about Qro being a modern, cosmopolitan city: I had also heard the same thing, which is another reason I was keen to visit. I think...no....I KNOW I will have a great time when I visit. It's all in how I view the experience and each of you have added to that in a very positive, helpful way. Thanks again!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> I've driven through Queretaro on the highway six times. There's a Holliday Inn just off the highway that I can mostly recommend. I've stayed there at least once or possibly twice, but I only have enough memories for once. It has a very interesting lobby with classic cars to see, one hanging vertically on a wall. But they have a key system that turns the electric and AC off when you aren't in the room, so you come back to a hot room, and you can't leave your cell phone to charge while gone. Queretaro always has a lot of traffic on the highway, which is six or more lanes wide and usually white-knuckle driving. I drove to a pretty modern shopping mall for dinner, it was a two-level outdoor strip mall in a U-shape around a parking lot. Modern, and well-kept, but without particular character. I had an overpriced hamburger that was nothing special. I haven't been to the city center, or the historical zone if there is one.
> 
> I've driven through Puebla six times also, always on the skyway above the city. I never stopped for anything. From above, it looks like it might be a little less well-kept than Queretaro, a little more gritty and falling-down, but that could be the perspective from the highway, or the parts of town it goes over. I would not want to be on that skyway in an earthquake.
> 
> I have always driven around Mexico city.


Very good. Thanks for this information!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> If any third party read the entire thread carefully word-by-word, the tone re: Querétaro and re: making a trio to Querétaro would come off as entirely negative. When the OP very particularly asked, “When you say that Qro doesn't have the same number of excursions, what activities do you know of that it DOES have?”, no one offered anything, because no one knew spit.
> 
> So in short: Just a lot of hot air from folks who pretend to know things they don’t. And if you think I sound angry about that, well, I’ve participated in this forum off and on for a number of years, and the chaff considerably outweighs the wheat. 🤔
> 
> ...





Takingiteasy said:


> I wrote:
> "you might find there is less english among the citizens than you will find in a more touristy place like san miguel de allende."
> 
> And from that you said:
> ...


Thank you. I am grateful for any and all perspectives. My intention was never to start any sort of broohaha. I can tell there are some very passionate people in here! Which is good. I just ask that we all remain civil and respect each other (which I think you did very well in your post). Have a great day!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> OK, I’ll accept that, I got a little snarly there.
> 
> Probably I should not have commented in this thread in the first place, because I have never had a good relation to this forum. But I love Querétaro and felt the need to jump to its defense.


No, I appreciate your love of your city! Come on! That tells me that it's worth visiting, if someone can come on here and say "I Love Queretaro!" Like I've said before, I appreciate all feedback, and I am sincerely glad you voiced your opinions. If there is anything else you feel I really should know about Qro before my trip, please let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I will try to stay positive here and say that, unlike some others, I think those plazas and churches and small museums are absolutely cherishable features of the Mexican experience - both for tourists and permanent residents, both in bigger cities and smaller Pueblos Mágicos (where they are, indeed, the major attractors).

The history, literature, and culture of Mexico are endlessly fascinating, and Querétaro is a fabulous place to start experiencing them. I have never found those subjects to be even remotely a focus of this message board, and no doubt that is a BIG part of my frustration with it. The Expat Forum in general (not just the Mexico sub-forum) is very much about practical and bureaucratic issues, and I get that, but I could wish for more passionate curiosity, you know?

That said, I think that maesonna’s post above is in exactly the right spirit, and I am so glad to see that. If I am quick to get irked, I am also quick with the enthusiasm when I have reason for it.

The Centro Histórico in Querétaro is not large, which is part of its charm, but every inch of it exudes history, and even after living in the city for six years (I’m in Tlaxcala now for retirement, cheaper), I still would not say that I knew Centro comprehensively. There was always more to discover.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I will try to stay positive here and say that, unlike some others, I think those plazas and churches and small museums are absolutely cherishable features of the Mexican experience - both for tourists and permanent residents, both in bigger cities and smaller Pueblos Mágicos (where they are, indeed, the major attractors).
> 
> The history, literature, and culture of Mexico are endlessly fascinating, and Querétaro is a fabulous place to start experiencing them. I have never found those subjects to be even remotely a focus of this message board, and no doubt that is a BIG part of my frustration with it. The Expat Forum in general (not just the Mexico sub-forum) is very much about practical and bureaucratic issues, and I get that, but I could wish for more passionate curiosity, you know?
> 
> ...


Wonderful post! Thank you so much for this. I also have a passion for history and was partly inspired to choose Qro because I saw (in a few YouTube videos) that there are a number of opportunities to visit museums there. Some are small, some are larger (from what I've seen online). It doesn't matter. I would just love to see the history and the art of this part of Mexico. So, I really appreciate you bringing this up. 
I recently began working on a small list of things I want to do when I visit, and museums and city tours were probably like One and Two on the list. Thanks again. Have a great day.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> I wasn’t going to say anything because I’ve only spent a total of about 5 or 6 days in Querétaro, divided between two stays a couple of years apart. I was going to leave it to the experts who know the city well. But looking back over the thread, I guess I come in on the high end of Querétaro experience among those present.
> 
> I found it to be an interesting place. Very pleasant to walk around the centro, which has a series of small tree-lined squares. Nice restaurants both of traditional Mexican food and arty chefs that do interesting modern takes on the traditions. Numerous restaurants of other international cuisines. I particularly enjoyed a very nice Anglo-Indian style Indian restaurant which the internet tells me is still there, and is only one of several Indian restaurants in Querétaro.
> 
> ...


Wow! Very nice! Loved the feedback and information. I hadn't planned on visiting any of the ancient sites, but I keep seeing and hearing so much about them online, that I might as well look into more about them. I may not visit them this trip, but maybe in a future one. Again, thank you for your input. Have a good one.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> To each his/her own I guess. I live 'in' a decent sized city (larger population than Cancun). I haven't been to its zocalo in perhaps 2 or 3 years. Even then - it was a matter of walking through it to get somewhere else. But - if you google my city that is what you are going to see. Knowing what I know - I think it would be silly to move here to explore the zocalo or whatever small museums (or churches) might be near it. At best you are going to do that the 1st year you lived here.
> 
> I love Mexico City and have been there many times. I haven't been to the zocalo in Mexico City in perhaps 3 or 4 years. How many times can you go to the templo mayor ? Now - I can walk along Reforma and people watch every visit and I can walk through Chapultepec Park every visit as well.
> 
> ...


Very good. I appreciate hearing about any and all experiences. I think you are like the second person on here that has mentioned the bus situation. That is something for me to keep in mind, so I thank you again for telling me. I had not heard of Jurica. I'll have to look it up, maybe for a future visit. I am interested, however, in a town called Tejeda (maybe spelling it incorrectly). I saw a little bit about it on a coupe of YouTube videos. I can't tell if it's a town or like a neighborhood of Qro, but from what I have understood, it's like a part of Qro, but I don't know how. Coming from my US way of thinking of states and cities, I am having to grasp other concepts of regionalities. But anyway, Tejeda seems quiet and small, which in this phase of my life, is attractive to me. I wouldn't mind visiting there while I'm in Qro this trip. But we'll see.
Again, I appreciate your post. Have a great day.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

BlackMike said:


> Wonderful post! Thank you so much for this. I also have a passion for history and was partly inspired to choose Qro because I saw (in a few YouTube videos) that there are a number of opportunities to visit museums there. Some are small, some are larger (from what I've seen online). It doesn't matter. I would just love to see the history and the art of this part of Mexico. So, I really appreciate you bringing this up.
> I recently began working on a small list of things I want to do when I visit, and museums and city tours were probably like One and Two on the list. Thanks again. Have a great day.


if you are not familiar with the Pueblos Mágicos program, by all means read up on it here:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pueblos_Mágicos

A number of these are in the State of Querétaro or are easily accessible from it.

People (including me) often criticize various evidences of ineptitude in the Mexican government, so it is only fair to say that the Pueblos Mágicos program has been a simply first-rate tourist initiative and a major success in every way. Towns would kill to be part of this program, getting into which calls for major effort on their part but is completely worth it. As in the European Capitals of Culture program, say, every town that gets selected for Pueblos Mágicos sees a major economic spike that lasts indefinitely.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Lately Pueblos Magicos have been vastly overratedds and the award have become pretty political and I find that past the first half hour in them there is not much to them. It is nice to see them if you are near one of them but not worth a long trip for most of them.
One of the worst is Palenque. The ruins are away from the pueblo and the town is unattractive and miserable.
Colonial cities pretty much have one thing in common, a nice colonial center with colonial buildings and museeums which is very nice and then the surroundings are modern and often not interesting or attractive.I would not compare the Pueblos Magicos with any European village or cities and their cultural programs. The cultural programs of the Pueblos Magicos are slim or often non existant . The two places I live in are Pueblos Magicos and I have visited many of them between Jalisco and Chiapas.. The town or villages are usually nice and look more interesting than the surrounding town but all of it is pretty superficial... Just my opinion after 20 years here.
Lets face it past the colonial era the architecture is pretty sad except in affluent places, the big plus in Mexico are the people and some of the natural sites that have not been ruined by tourism.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

^ See, this is what I mean when I get angry here. 🙄 Sure, everyone has a “right” to their own opinions, but stuff like this makes me want to scream (and so sometimes I do).

My consistent experience here has been that whenever I post anything positive in tone, someone IMMEDIATELY pisses on it.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

“Lately Pueblos Magicos have been vastly overratedds and the award have become pretty political and I find that past the first half hour in them there is not much to them. It is nice to see them if you are near one of them but not worth a long trip for most of them.”
You may be right but it is a good excuse to invest in infrastructure. If not for this program some of these towns would have suffered further deterioration.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> “Lately Pueblos Magicos have been vastly overratedds and the award have become pretty political and I find that past the first half hour in them there is not much to them. It is nice to see them if you are near one of them but not worth a long trip for most of them.”
> You may be right but it is a good excuse to invest in infrastructure. If not for this program some of these towns would have suffered further deterioration.


You have a good point in theory, in practice , I do not know. Here in Ajijic the infrastructure continues to go down hill, the garbage continues to line the streets without any effort from the authorities to get a little organized, the traffic is getting even worse if that is possible and the stoned paved streets continue to have many holes .
In San Cristobal de las casas , a lot of money has been spent on rehabing some plazas and putting the electrical lines below ground. 
The grafiti problem continue unabated so all the beautiful work done on the plaza del cerrillo for exemple will soon be covered with grafiti , . what a shame.There has been funds allocated to rehab the market but organized crime is preventing it from happening so it is a mix bags. 
I think the programs have more impact in small villages as the money can go further and the people are more eager to attract tourism


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Patrick, nothing personal , not sure why you get upset when people express thier opinion. I have lived here 21 years, I love Mexico warts and all .
Mango has a point, one does not live in the zocalo and actually when living in a place rarely go into the centers lieke the tourists do except for the very small places. Oaxaca center is magnificent so it is easy to fall under its charm and then reality of a poorly plan , unattractive modern city with a nighmarish traffic.. welcomes you. and I am afraid it goes for many colonial cities.. The great architecture of the colonial towns quickly turns into a less than attractive town.. The exceptions are usually upscale areas built for well off Mexicans.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

On a weekday my house (the one I hopefully sell very soon) is about a 10 minute drive from a Pueblo Magico. On a weekend my house is about maybe an hour drive from the Pueblo Magico - which is no longer very magical. At least once the town was stripped of its status and recently they were threatened again because alcohol consumption is having a bad impact. I don't know - perhaps the label magical brings in government funds etc but I don't think it matters a bit in terms of the crowds it attracts. I think in my state there are at least 5 haciendas. They are awesome. There are 28 convents (afraid I've never been). And I think there are 3 magical towns which I have been to. I think the biggest draw for the label pueblo magico might be for tourists that want to 'collect' them all. I think there are close to 100 in Mexico currently...


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> if you are not familiar with the Pueblos Mágicos program, by all means read up on it here:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pueblos_Mágicos
> 
> ...


I was NOT familiar with this program. I appreciate you bringing it to my attention. I'll look into it now. It sounds like something right up my alley!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> On a weekday my house (the one I hopefully sell very soon) is about a 10 minute drive from a Pueblo Magico. On a weekend my house is about maybe an hour drive from the Pueblo Magico - which is no longer very magical. At least once the town was stripped of its status and recently they were threatened again because alcohol consumption is having a bad impact. I don't know - perhaps the label magical brings in government funds etc but I don't think it matters a bit in terms of the crowds it attracts. I think in my state there are at least 5 haciendas. They are awesome. There are 28 convents (afraid I've never been). And I think there are 3 magical towns which I have been to. I think the biggest draw for the label pueblo magico might be for tourists that want to 'collect' them all. I think there are close to 100 in Mexico currently...


I was unfamiliar with the term Magico but I kept hearing and seeing it in some of the YouTube channels I follow for research. Still not sure what they are, but I am doing more studying. Thank you for your input regarding this. I appreciate any and all suggestions, recommendations, etc. Have a good one!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

citlali said:


> Patrick, nothing personal , not sure why you get upset when people express thier opinion. I have lived here 21 years, I love Mexico warts and all .
> Mango has a point, one does not live in the zocalo and actually when living in a place rarely go into the centers lieke the tourists do except for the very small places. Oaxaca center is magnificent so it is easy to fall under its charm and then reality of a poorly plan , unattractive modern city with a nighmarish traffic.. welcomes you. and I am afraid it goes for many colonial cities.. The great architecture of the colonial towns quickly turns into a less than attractive town.. The exceptions are usually upscale areas built for well off Mexicans.


Thank you for your post. I can cosign on what you said about the differences between visiting a place and actually living there. I grew up near Chicago. Lived there for the first 15+ years of my life. Visited family in friends in Chicago all the time. But had only been to the Sears Tower (now called the Willis Tower) once, and I think that was for some school trip when I was in like elementary school or something. I never thought of it as anything special. I would see it in the skyline, but it was just....there. It wasn't until I moved away and people started asking me, Did you ever visit the Sears Tower?!, like it was some wonderful, special place. That's when I realized that it WAS a big deal, but I just didn't think of it when I had access to it. Because I could go there at any time if I wanted.

Thanks for your input again. Have a great one!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

citlali said:


> You have a good point in theory, in practice , I do not know. Here in Ajijic the infrastructure continues to go down hill, the garbage continues to line the streets without any effort from the authorities to get a little organized, the traffic is getting even worse if that is possible and the stoned paved streets continue to have many holes .
> In San Cristobal de las casas , a lot of money has been spent on rehabing some plazas and putting the electrical lines below ground.
> The grafiti problem continue unabated so all the beautiful work done on the plaza del cerrillo for exemple will soon be covered with grafiti , . what a shame.There has been funds allocated to rehab the market but organized crime is preventing it from happening so it is a mix bags.
> I think the programs have more impact in small villages as the money can go further and the people are more eager to attract tourism


Thank you for your insight into the realities of some towns and cities in Mexico. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

Jreboll said:


> “Lately Pueblos Magicos have been vastly overratedds and the award have become pretty political and I find that past the first half hour in them there is not much to them. It is nice to see them if you are near one of them but not worth a long trip for most of them.”
> You may be right but it is a good excuse to invest in infrastructure. If not for this program some of these towns would have suffered further deterioration.


Thank you for this information. I appreciate all these honest perspectives.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> ^ See, this is what I mean when I get angry here. 🙄 Sure, everyone has a “right” to their own opinions, but stuff like this makes me want to scream (and so sometimes I do).
> 
> My consistent experience here has been that whenever I post anything positive in tone, someone IMMEDIATELY pisses on it.


I've learned to just let people do what people do. I can't control them. I can only control my actions. Again, I appreciate your information and feedback as much as I appreciate everyone else's. To me, all of it has been helpful.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

@BlackMike - I think it is great you are so productive in your posts but I don't think you need to address every post individually (or personally). My last post, for example, was really meant for citalli (or everyone) and not really meant for you personally (sorry).


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> @BlackMike - I think it is great you are so productive in your posts but I don't think you need to address every post individually (or personally). My last post, for example, was really meant for citalli (or everyone) and not really meant for you personally (sorry).


Thank you. I choose to respond to every post because I get information that is helpful to me. Although your post was meant for someone else, it still contained information that I felt was useful.
This being my first time in this forum, I enjoy reading all of the comments, including the ones for other people. Because of this, I also enjoy responding to the ones I feel I should respond to. Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Pueblos magigos was founded to promot tourism so it there are many touirists who come in, it achieves its goals. Except for a few places, I would not go out of the way to check out the 130 something places but if I am near it or if a short detour allows me to see one pueblo magico , I do it. I like out of the way places so a place like Palizada, Tabasco or Campeche. do not remember which one, was interesting It is a village on a river in a swampy area where the French ships would go to trade to get the palo de Brazil wood to use for dyeing textiles. It turns out they would use for balast tiles that were made in Marseille and all the roof of the town are made with French tile that was used in the colonies.. like Martinique and Guadalupe. The place had an fish egg festival when we got thre so we had to have some and my friend who is an artist was invited to participate in an exhibition in one of their festivals.We were the only tourists there and people were super friendly so we got to know quite a few people and had fun in the middle of nowhere.. 
You just do not know what you will find in remote places..


----------



## gtolist (Nov 25, 2010)

If you're a beer drinker, the Jardín de Cereveza Hércules is one of the coolest places in all of Mexico.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

gtolist said:


> If you're a beer drinker, the Jardín de Cereveza Hércules is one of the coolest places in all of Mexico.


Agreed, it is tremendous. Incredible setting inside Querétaro’s oldest factory, wonderful views of the hilly Hércules neighborhood (look up!), terrific beer of their own making (try the sampler), and a unique vibe. Popular with locals, expat residents, and tourists.


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

citlali said:


> Pueblos magigos was founded to promot tourism so it there are many touirists who come in, it achieves its goals. Except for a few places, I would not go out of the way to check out the 130 something places but if I am near it or if a short detour allows me to see one pueblo magico , I do it. I like out of the way places so a place like Palizada, Tabasco or Campeche. do not remember which one, was interesting It is a village on a river in a swampy area where the French ships would go to trade to get the palo de Brazil wood to use for dyeing textiles. It turns out they would use for balast tiles that were made in Marseille and all the roof of the town are made with French tile that was used in the colonies.. like Martinique and Guadalupe. The place had an fish egg festival when we got thre so we had to have some and my friend who is an artist was invited to participate in an exhibition in one of their festivals.We were the only tourists there and people were super friendly so we got to know quite a few people and had fun in the middle of nowhere..
> You just do not know what you will find in remote places..


This was such a good response! A history lesson and travel recommendation in one! Thank you so much!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

gtolist said:


> If you're a beer drinker, the Jardín de Cereveza Hércules is one of the coolest places in all of Mexico.


Thanks for the recommendation. I may have to check that out!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Querétaro, where I lived for six years, is a WONDERFUL city with plenty to see, and although I may incur the wrath of certain posters here (no matter, I’ve done so before), I would completely ignore their carping. I would go so far as to say that they do not have a clue what they are talking about and are misguiding you. 🙄
> 
> First, you’ve got to walk the entire Centro Histórico. There are many churches, museums, etc. Buy a guidebook specifically for Querétaro when you arrive - even if your Spanish is rudimentary, it will help.
> 
> ...


This by far was one of the most helpful posts so far! You have essentially helped me plan things to do, much more than I even knew about. Thank you so much!


----------



## BlackMike (4 mo ago)

PatrickMurtha said:


> From the get-go, this thread, including your posts prominently, has been DISPARAGING the OP’s very concept of making a trip to Querétaro as his first in Mexico. This despite the fact that it is a wonderfully historic and beautiful city, and that probably 98% of Americans and Canadians who come to Mexico for the first time go straight to a beach city and take no interest in the real Mexico. The OP should have been APPLAUDED for his originality and enterprise, instead immediately people started in with “Why would you want to do that?” I swear, it kills me. Par for the course for this forum, however. 🙄


LOL! It's OK! I never took any of the posts as being negative...at least not to me.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Friends living in San Miguel de Allende tell me that their favorite city in Mexico is Guanajuato, but surprisingly they want to move to Queretaro. I have been to a few cities in Mexico, but never Queretaro, and from what I have read over the years the historical center is beautiful. Our next trip to Guanajuato will include a visit to Queretaro. The elevation there is about 6,000 ft so the climate should be wonderful.


----------

